# Compatible?



## aquatic_rookie (Jul 30, 2007)

I am new to freshwater tropical fish keeping.... I posted a noob intro in the introduction section.... What I need to know is what kind of fish I can keep together.... I have a Gold Gourami, a Pleco & a Cichlid (not sure what kind, will post pics soon) and the Cichlid is picking on both of the others.... at the petshop I purchased it from he was with other gouramis and got along great and I was told he would be fine with mine.... thats not the case, what should I do? Since the tank is new there isnt much in it yet, as far as decor goes, if add more could this help? I plan on just putting in more gourami since I know they can live together but I really wanted a variety.... help please!!


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

what size tank are these fish in?

A pic of your cichlid would help out. There are alot of different ones. Some cichlids are extremely aggressive and cannot house other types of fish. Gouramis are semi aggressive but do fine in semi aggressive communities.

EDIT- I seen you had them in a 55.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I have my gouramis with barbs, red tail shark, cories, certain larger tetras. I have read that rainbow fish also can go with gouramis.. i'm going to look into them a little more.


----------



## aquatic_rookie (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes they are in a 55g tank.... thankyou for the info.... it would have been nice if the people at the petshop had informed me. Im researching more on them online at the moment.... I will post pics later today or tomorrow since my batteries are charging. I was told that red tail sharks are very agressive also!?


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

it depends with the redtail shark. he is territorial in the tank but doesnt purposely go after my fish. if my tetras get near his space then he goes after them..He is perfectly fine with my opaline gourami. they hang out together.he is also fine with my panda cories as well. 

i would take back the cichlid and get something more compatable with the Gouramis.check this site for some fishies to get

http://www.peteducation.com/category_summary.cfm?cat=1911


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

The redtail sharks are very aggressive toward their own species. If you provide many hiding spots, he should be fine in your tank.


----------



## aquatic_rookie (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow.... thnx 4 the link


----------



## aquatic_rookie (Jul 30, 2007)

> The redtail sharks are very aggressive toward their own species. If you provide many hiding spots, he should be fine in your tank.


I hadn't seen this post.... thanks for the info Clerk!


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Only keep one red-tailed shark in one tank. Once you find out what cichlid you have, it'll be alot easier to make up a list of compatible fish.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

As already stated, 1 shark per tank. I have seen aggression in tanks with more than 1 shark, whether its the same species of shark or not.


----------



## aquatic_rookie (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok.... the closest resemblance to my cichlid would be the "bumble bee cichlid".... I couldn't find one that looked _exactly like mine but that was the closest.... I will definitely post pics today! Meanwhile.... will adding more decor (caves, plants, etc.) be helpful?? Maybe take the cichlids mind off my gourami, maybe he's bored?? _


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

More hiding spots for the fish is always a good thing. maybe a nice cave or a cove surrounding of plants to help the fish hide.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

A Bumblebee cichlid is an African cichlid (specifically a Mbuna) and is very aggressive. Its not recommended to keep them in community tanks (they arent community friendly as you are finding out). I'd either take it to the fish store and exchange for something else, or dedicate the tank to Malawi Mbuna, who are rock dwellers and take the gourami back. Then you could add more Mbuna.


----------



## aquatic_rookie (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank you.... I wasn't sure if I could return fish.... and I feel bad because I feel like Im abandoning it  I know someone else will give him a home, but I feel guilty nonetheless! I am actually going to take him back today and my tank will be strictly gourami & bottom dwellers.... Ive been looking around the forum and there is some REALLY great info.... I am learning alot quickly & hopefully my tank will be finished soon!! Thanks again....:razz:


----------



## aquatic_rookie (Jul 30, 2007)

I returned the cichlid today.... sad, but I did get 2 more gouramis! Here is a pic of the cichlid I had.... quality isnt very good (camera phone) and the first one is a little dark.... actually, really dark, sorry!


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

What gouramis did you end up getting?


----------



## aquatic_rookie (Jul 30, 2007)

I got a blue 3 spot gourami and a kissing gourami.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Definitely mbuna, aggressive little buggers lol. I think it is a bumblee but it's to hard for me to tell for sure.


----------

